# Chalice Clone Comparison



## Andre

For my authentic Chalice III, imported directly from the Marks Bugs, I paid R1833.00 (all included).
You can buy the clone from @kimbo for R320.00 (shipping excluded).
So, expect *no mercy* from my side!

The clone was provided free or charge for this exercise. As far as I know, this is one of very few atomizers developed for bottom feed specifically.

The clone is on the left. Even the indentation on the box covers are the same! Very difficult to tell the two apart. The top of the drip tip of the real McCoy is rounded. The finish (colour) on the bottom part of the clone differs slightly from the top part or the clone. The engraving of the logo on the clone is a bit shallower than on the real thing. The threading on the clone is very smooth. Does, however, feels just a bit tinny in comparison when screwing the top cap on - maybe the metal is a micron or so thinner. The clone looks a bit taller on the 2nd picture below - I neglected to insert the drip tip fully.












The bf hole part on the authentic looks a better quality job than on the clone.






Here you can see the drip tip difference better. The rounded top of the authentic is slightly more comfortable on the lips.






To eliminate any unfair advantage, both units were cleaned in the UV bath. To avoid any confusion on my part I used the bottom of a herb infuser for one unit.






Broken down in their component parts. As close to 1:1 as you can get.






I marked the position of the internal (2 mm) air hole on the outside of the top cap. Then the position of the coil was marked on the bottom part. As you can see the air hole did not line up with the coil position. With some apprehension I followed the procedure outlined by @Xhale here. And, to my astonishment, I got it right. In the second picture you can see that line-up was attained!











All in all, a great clone. Of course, the proof is in the vape! Coiled them both with 5 wraps of 27 g Kanthal A1 on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel. Resistance measured at 0.77 and 0.78 ohms respectively. I find the Chalice very easy to coil.






Wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Clone on the right from here.






The two Reo Minis are ready for the ultimate test. Both loaded with a layered juice well known to me - Thenancara Shinshiro.






Identical and awesome vape. I could detect no difference at all after 12 hours of vaping both. The flavour from the Chalice III is the most accurate I have encountered in any of the atomizers I have owned. Throat hit is substantial. Clouds are satisfactory.

The Chalice is known as a mouth to lung atty, but I have come across reports of peeps doing direct to lung hits too. Tried it, very easily accomplished, but I prefer mouth to lung on all atomizers.

Tried the same juice on a stock air hole Reomizer 2. For me the flavour on the Chalice is better, not by much, but discernible. The air flow control on the Chalice makes it more flexible than the RM2. And the Chalice is far prettier than the RM2 imo. The Chalice also fits the standard profile Reos.

*Conclusion*:
This is a high quality clone, both from a material and vape perspective. Pity about the air hole alignment, but relatively easily fixed. Of course, the quality of the material used will be tested and evaluated over time. Will report here if anything goes awry.

At R320.00 this is the least expensive of all the bottom fed atomizers I know of. It is an absolute bargain at that price. If you do not object to clones in principle, there is absolutely no reason to buy the extremely expensive authentic Chalice.

A must for all bottom fed aficionados!




*EDIT*: Have now received 2 reports of this clone shorting (with and without a coil in there) and collapsing the Reo spring. Might be a center pin problem. Just a heads up.

@kimbo says he is now checking all to make sure they are fine. He is also aligning all the air holes in his remaining stock.

*EDIT*: Some reports of the posts of the clone rusting.

Reactions: Winner 17 | Thanks 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Really complete and in-depth and fair review and without the lunatic fringe emotion that I may have shown had I done it. Good one @Andre! No doubt that @kimbo will be out of stock shortly!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> For my authentic Chalice III, imported directly from the Marks Bugs, I paid R1833.00 (all included).
> You can buy the clone from @kimbo for R320.00 (shipping excluded).
> So, expect *no mercy* from my side!
> 
> The clone was provided free or charge for this exercise. As far as I know, this is one of very few atomizers developed for bottom feed specifically.
> 
> The clone is on the left. Even the indentation on the box covers are the same! Very difficult to tell the two apart. The top of the drip tip of the real McCoy is rounded. The finish (colour) on the bottom part of the clone differs slightly from the top part or the clone. The engraving of the logo on the clone is a bit shallower than on the real thing. The threading on the clone is very smooth. Does, however, feels just a bit tinny in comparison when screwing the top cap on - maybe the metal is a micron or so thinner. The clone looks a bit taller on the 2nd picture below - I neglected to insert the drip tip fully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bf hole part on the authentic looks a better quality job than on the clone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the drip tip difference better. The rounded top of the authentic is slightly more comfortable on the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To eliminate any unfair advantage, both units were cleaned in the UV bath. To avoid any confusion on my part I used the bottom of a herb infuser for one unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken down in their component parts. As close to 1:1 as you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the position of the internal (2 mm) air hole on the outside of the top cap. Then the position of the coil was marked on the bottom part. As you can see the air hole did not line up with the coil position. With some apprehension I followed the procedure outlined by @Xhale here. And, to my astonishment, I got it right. In the second picture you can see that line-up was attained!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, a great clone. Of course, the proof is in the vape! Coiled them both with 5 wraps of 27 g Kanthal A1 on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel. Resistance measured at 0.77 and 0.78 ohms respectively. I find the Chalice very easy to coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Clone on the right from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Reo Minis are ready for the ultimate test. Both loaded with a layered juice well known to me - Thenancara Shinshiro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identical and awesome vape. I could detect no difference at all after 12 hours of vaping both. The flavour from the Chalice III is the most accurate I have encountered in any of the atomizers I have owned. Throat hit is substantial. Clouds are satisfactory.
> 
> The Chalice is known as a mouth to lung atty, but I have come across reports of peeps doing direct to lung hits too. Tried it, very easily accomplished, but I prefer mouth to lung on all atomizers.
> 
> Tried the same juice on a stock air hole Reomizer 2. For me the flavour on the Chalice is better, not by much, but discernible. The air flow control on the Chalice makes it more flexible than the RM2. And the Chalice is far prettier than the RM2 imo. The Chalice also fits the standard profile Reos.
> 
> *Conclusion*:
> This is a high quality clone, both from a material and vape perspective. Pity about the air hole alignment, but relatively easily fixed. Of course, the quality of the material used will be tested and evaluated over time. Will report here if anything goes awry.
> 
> At R320.00 this is the least expensive of all the bottom fed atomizers I know of. It is an absolute bargain at that price. If you do not object to clones in principle, there is absolutely no reason to buy the extremely expensive authentic Chalice.
> 
> A must for all bottom fed aficionados!


Thank you @Andre. I had to move my air hole as well but as you saw it is quite easy. Thank you again for your thorough inspection of the clone and comparing it to the authentic.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Fantastic comparison/review @Andre - masterfully done

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale

thank you for tagging me...I've had the chalice back in the box because it was such a small chamber that I really couldnt prevent the cotton from burning right through the middle using microcoils. Maybe my drags are too long....anyway, just took it out and rewicked it like you with voodoowool and giving it another go.
Also, on receipt , my chalice was missing the oring that stops the air control moving freely..I realised this and put one on from a box of spares, but it is worth checking if you have one..the air control should move, but with difficulty. If you can spin it like a yo-yo then you are missing an oring

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A

Excellent review. Helped me make up my mind as to weather I want an MTL atty after selling my RM2 and stil having the Cyclops. At the price and with this review, seems this might be worth having for those odd days when I want a change or need to go in stealth mode.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Excellent comparison review @andre

I am even more stoked to get mine now, thank you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

@Andre, thank you for a well written, unbiased review. Much appreciated I was hesitating to get the clone. I have just ordered two to share the load with my RM2.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Xhale said:


> thank you for tagging me...I've had the chalice back in the box because it was such a small chamber that I really couldnt prevent the cotton from burning right through the middle using microcoils. Maybe my drags are too long....anyway, just took it out and rewicked it like you with voodoowool and giving it another go.
> Also, on receipt , my chalice was missing the oring that stops the air control moving freely..I realised this and put one on from a box of spares, but it is worth checking if you have one..the air control should move, but with difficulty. If you can spin it like a yo-yo then you are missing an oring


Let us know your experience with the voodoowool. Thanks for the tip on the little o-ring. Thankfully mine was present. Thanks most of all for the procedure to align the air hole - without it I would have been lost.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Thanks for the really great review, and the awesome photo's @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

excellent comparison love all the pictures. i will add one to my list for next month

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Fabulous @Andre!!

Not just the detailed pics but the side by side vape with identical setups and juice

Does not get more professional than that!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> For my authentic Chalice III, imported directly from the Marks Bugs, I paid R1833.00 (all included).
> You can buy the clone from @kimbo for R320.00 (shipping excluded).
> So, expect *no mercy* from my side!
> 
> The clone was provided free or charge for this exercise. As far as I know, this is one of very few atomizers developed for bottom feed specifically.
> 
> The clone is on the left. Even the indentation on the box covers are the same! Very difficult to tell the two apart. The top of the drip tip of the real McCoy is rounded. The finish (colour) on the bottom part of the clone differs slightly from the top part or the clone. The engraving of the logo on the clone is a bit shallower than on the real thing. The threading on the clone is very smooth. Does, however, feels just a bit tinny in comparison when screwing the top cap on - maybe the metal is a micron or so thinner. The clone looks a bit taller on the 2nd picture below - I neglected to insert the drip tip fully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bf hole part on the authentic looks a better quality job than on the clone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the drip tip difference better. The rounded top of the authentic is slightly more comfortable on the lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To eliminate any unfair advantage, both units were cleaned in the UV bath. To avoid any confusion on my part I used the bottom of a herb infuser for one unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken down in their component parts. As close to 1:1 as you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I marked the position of the internal (2 mm) air hole on the outside of the top cap. Then the position of the coil was marked on the bottom part. As you can see the air hole did not line up with the coil position. With some apprehension I followed the procedure outlined by @Xhale here. And, to my astonishment, I got it right. In the second picture you can see that line-up was attained!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, a great clone. Of course, the proof is in the vape! Coiled them both with 5 wraps of 27 g Kanthal A1 on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel. Resistance measured at 0.77 and 0.78 ohms respectively. I find the Chalice very easy to coil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked with 3 mm Ceramic. Clone on the right from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Reo Minis are ready for the ultimate test. Both loaded with a layered juice well known to me - Thenancara Shinshiro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identical and awesome vape. I could detect no difference at all after 12 hours of vaping both. The flavour from the Chalice III is the most accurate I have encountered in any of the atomizers I have owned. Throat hit is substantial. Clouds are satisfactory.
> 
> The Chalice is known as a mouth to lung atty, but I have come across reports of peeps doing direct to lung hits too. Tried it, very easily accomplished, but I prefer mouth to lung on all atomizers.
> 
> Tried the same juice on a stock air hole Reomizer 2. For me the flavour on the Chalice is better, not by much, but discernible. The air flow control on the Chalice makes it more flexible than the RM2. And the Chalice is far prettier than the RM2 imo. The Chalice also fits the standard profile Reos.
> 
> *Conclusion*:
> This is a high quality clone, both from a material and vape perspective. Pity about the air hole alignment, but relatively easily fixed. Of course, the quality of the material used will be tested and evaluated over time. Will report here if anything goes awry.
> 
> At R320.00 this is the least expensive of all the bottom fed atomizers I know of. It is an absolute bargain at that price. If you do not object to clones in principle, there is absolutely no reason to buy the extremely expensive authentic Chalice.
> 
> A must for all bottom fed aficionados!


Glad to hear this as I've just ordered the clone. Great job!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Excellent review. Thanks Andre for putting in the time to do this review. I have also ordered one from @kimbo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Great review @Andre ! Thanks a lot!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Just a word of caution to the new Chalice owners in the form of a post from ECF:

_I haven't seen a clone Chalice - but in the real one, several people accidentally collapsed their springs with a short because the deck is SO TINY that the coil - or the end of a wire coming off a post - touched the cap for a short. 
Therefore, with a Chalice, you want to test the resistance AGAIN with the CAP ON before you put it on your Reo and fire.
Hopefully, that's it - as it's preventable - and not some other flaw within the atty...it is a low-priced clone...there could be another issue. But if it tested OK when you built it, then shorted with the cap on - that's why - check the wire ends!!_

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Just a word of caution to the new Chalice owners in the form of a post from ECF:
> 
> _I haven't seen a clone Chalice - but in the real one, several people accidentally collapsed their springs with a short because the deck is SO TINY that the coil - or the end of a wire coming off a post - touched the cap for a short.
> Therefore, with a Chalice, you want to test the resistance AGAIN with the CAP ON before you put it on your Reo and fire.
> Hopefully, that's it - as it's preventable - and not some other flaw within the atty...it is a low-priced clone...there could be another issue. But if it tested OK when you built it, then shorted with the cap on - that's why - check the wire ends!!_


Thank you @Andre It happened to me


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Just a word of caution to the new Chalice owners in the form of a post from ECF:
> 
> _I haven't seen a clone Chalice - but in the real one, several people accidentally collapsed their springs with a short because the deck is SO TINY that the coil - or the end of a wire coming off a post - touched the cap for a short.
> Therefore, with a Chalice, you want to test the resistance AGAIN with the CAP ON before you put it on your Reo and fire.
> Hopefully, that's it - as it's preventable - and not some other flaw within the atty...it is a low-priced clone...there could be another issue. But if it tested OK when you built it, then shorted with the cap on - that's why - check the wire ends!!_


Thanks for the heads up.Fortunately (or unfortunately ) I've some practice at building on other miniscule rta decks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Have edited the OP as follows:

_Have now received 2 reports of this clone shorting (with and without a coil in there) and collapsing the Reo spring. Might be a center pin problem. Just a heads up._

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Have edited the OP as follows:
> 
> _Have now received 2 reports of this clone shorting (with and without a coil in there) and collapsing the Reo spring. Might be a center pin problem. Just a heads up._


 @Andre after the first report i check everyone to make sure all screws and o-rings are there and that they dont short with no coil in them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> @Andre after the first report i check everyone to make sure all screws and o-rings are there and that they dont short with no coil in them


Great stuff, thank you @kimbo . Shall update the edit accordingly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Excellent in-depth review. Well done @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

@kimbo. Can you please tell is how many and where the o rings should be?


----------



## kimbo

Raslin said:


> @kimbo. Can you please tell is how many and where the o rings should be?


@Raslin i just found one with an o-ring missing at the AFC ring, and one with missing post screw


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> @kimbo. Can you please tell is how many and where the o rings should be?


I think only the 3 o-rings as shown below. Two around the drip tip and one for the AFC ring to fit onto.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raslin

Thanks @Andre. Just wanted to be sure I have all on mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Have edited the OP as follows:
> 
> _Have now received 2 reports of this clone shorting (with and without a coil in there) and collapsing the Reo spring. Might be a center pin problem. Just a heads up._


Thanks i'll check it thoroughly if it seems dodgy i'll toss it in the R.I.gorge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

My clone is working 100%, even the air hole/s align perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

johan said:


> My clone is working 100%, even the air hole/s align perfectly.


Glad to hear this Johan, still waiting for mine to arrive .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

kev mac said:


> Glad to hear this Johan, still waiting for mine to arrive .


@kev mac let us know how the clone from 3fvape is please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

kimbo said:


> @kev mac let us know how the clone from 3fvape is please


Roger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

kimbo said:


> @kev mac let us know how the clone from 3fvape is please


Just to let you know,3f,is slow shipping as this was a pre order type deal.I only use them if I'm in no hurry, though they are cheap.


----------



## kimbo

kev mac said:


> Just to let you know,3f,is slow shipping as this was a pre order type deal.I only use them if I'm in no hurry, though they are cheap.


Same as Fasttech?


----------



## vaalboy

Fantastic review @Andre Those pic's are brilliant

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

kimbo said:


> Same as Fasttech?


Usually 2-3wks. Was told by c.s. it'll ship after testing this week.this is not the norm, being a pre sale.


----------



## Christos

Ok, so I've been getting adventurous with the chalice iii clone. 

Twisted 28awg done by hand. 
3mm ID. 
.7 ohms


Haven't put cotton in yet but I was supprised that the build actually fitted and it secure under the posts. 

Going to be careful with the cap on as not to collapse the reo hot spring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> Ok, so I've been getting adventurous with the chalice iii clone.
> 
> Twisted 28awg done by hand.
> 3mm ID.
> .7 ohms
> View attachment 36234
> 
> Haven't put cotton in yet but I was supprised that the build actually fitted and it secure under the posts.
> 
> Going to be careful with the cap on as not to collapse the reo hot spring.


Wow, impressive. In the picture it almost looks like a double barreled coil. Let us know how she vapes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> Ok, so I've been getting adventurous with the chalice iii clone.
> 
> Twisted 28awg done by hand.
> 3mm ID.
> .7 ohms
> View attachment 36234
> 
> Haven't put cotton in yet but I was supprised that the build actually fitted and it secure under the posts.
> 
> Going to be careful with the cap on as not to collapse the reo hot spring.


@Christos ,I think you'll find as I have that keeping close to the 1 ohm mark will give the best performance w/the Chalice clone.Wicking is also important, I used a small Scottish roll and had good results.She's a tricky one this Chalice.Good luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Ohm reading came out to 1.1 ohms in the end but as a whole it was a bad idea. 

3mm ID is way too big and the airflow was restricted by the sheer size. 

Needless to say it got really hot very quickly. 
I'm calling this build a miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> Ok, so I've been getting adventurous with the chalice iii clone.
> 
> Twisted 28awg done by hand.
> 3mm ID.
> .7 ohms
> View attachment 36234
> 
> Haven't put cotton in yet but I was supprised that the build actually fitted and it secure under the posts.
> 
> Going to be careful with the cap on as not to collapse the reo hot spring.


@Christos ,I think you'll find as I have that keeping close to the 1 ohm mark will give the best performance w/the Chalice clone.Wicking is also important,i used a small Scottish roll and had good results.She's a tricky one this Chalice.Good luck.


Christos said:


> Ohm reading came out to 1.1 ohms in the end but as a whole it was a bad idea.
> 
> 3mm ID is way too big and the airflow was restricted by the sheer size.
> 
> Needless to say it got really hot very quickly.
> I'm calling this build a miss.


Try 28g,5wraps,2mm rod. Comes in just under 1ohm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

kev mac said:


> @Christos ,I think you'll find as I have that keeping close to the 1 ohm mark will give the best performance w/the Chalice clone.Wicking is also important,i used a small Scottish roll and had good results.She's a tricky one this Chalice.Good luck.
> 
> Try 28g,5wraps,2mm rod. Comes in just under 1ohm



I had a similar build last week and it was rather decent. 

I'll probably rebuild the chalice some time this week. 

I have 4 bf rda's now so I get lazy and rotate them. 
If I recall I did 5 or 6 wraps on 2.5mm ID. 

Will probably stop playing around with the chalice and stick to what works. 
Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> I had a similar build last week and it was rather decent.
> 
> I'll probably rebuild the chalice some time this week.
> 
> I have 4 bf rda's now so I get lazy and rotate them.
> If I recall I did 5 or 6 wraps on 2.5mm ID.
> 
> Will probably stop playing around with the chalice and stick to what works.
> Thanks for the advice.


The Chalice is not an ez atty. Unfortunately it's the only one to fit my reo grand(clone) I'm thinking of grinding the top well so it will accept other attys.p.s try vaping w/ the drip tip loose to get better air flow, works for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

kev mac said:


> The Chalice is not an ez atty. Unfortunately it's the only one to fit my reo grand(clone) I'm thinking of grinding the top well so it will accept other attys.p.s try vaping w/ the drip tip loose to get better air flow, works for me.



@kev mac Do yourself a favour and get a Cyclone from Vicious Ant! It will fit fine and if you want to widen the air hole it's really simple with a dremel!


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> @kev mac Do yourself a favour and get a Cyclone from Vicious Ant! It will fit fine and if you want to widen the air hole it's really simple with a dremel![/QUOTE Thanks Rob, I've been looking for an atty to fit in place of the Chalice, it goes on the list.


----------



## Rob Fisher

You can also look for Divo's and Hornets. I predominantly use Cyclones (NON AFC) but I have a Divo on one of my REO's and I use that one a LOT!


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> You can also look for Divo's and Hornets. I predominantly use Cyclones (NON AFC) but I have a Divo on one of my REO's and I use that one a LOT!


Thanks for the info Rob,i just ordered the Cyclone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Anybody having rusty posts with their chalice clone? 

Was soaking them in alcohol and trying to disassemble one but still rusty after 1 use. It seems to be the right post on both the clones. 
Any advice on how to take this thing apart because the right post turns but doesn't come out.


----------



## Christos

Edit. The reason I want to take the right post out is use the left post from both attys to get rid of the shit post and end up with one working atty.


----------



## DoubleD

For interest sake, is the rusty post the positive post?


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> For interest sake, is the rusty post the positive post?


Interesting question. 
Give me a moment to pull out my tester and confirm.


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Interesting question.
> Give me a moment to pull out my tester and confirm.


It's The the outside of the 510.

My understanding is the centre pin is positive. 
The centre pin contact is not the rusty one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> It's The the outside of the 510.
> 
> My understanding is the centre pin is positive.
> The centre pin contact is not the rusty one.



So its the negative post that is rusting, thanks. I wonder what causes this? Maybe not a solid connection or just cheap materials used.


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> So its the negative post that is rusting, thanks. I wonder what causes this? Maybe not a solid connection or just cheap materials used.


I'm starting to think the old idiom of you get what you pay for is appropriate here. 
I might just destroy the one clone to see how the internals fit together so I can fix one at least.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

I'm starting to see the clones, not all of them, seem to be made from inferior metals. 
Just another example of a fairly new atty with rust developing but this is because the post screws are rubbish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> I'm starting to think the old idiom of you get what you pay for is appropriate here.
> I might just destroy the one clone to see how the internals fit together so I can fix one at least.



I like the way you think. If you do, share your findings please 

On a side note, did you take both woodvilles?


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> I'm starting to see the clones, not all of them, seem to be made from inferior metals.




Agreed, it cant be an isolated issue, you have two of them that are rusting and I have two that are doing the same, on the same post. We got what we paid for lol


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> I like the way you think. If you do, share your findings please
> 
> On a side note, did you take both woodvilles?



Nope I kept one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> I like the way you think. If you do, share your findings please
> 
> On a side note, did you take both woodvilles?


I was really interested in getting another cyclone. 
Getting a woodvil is just bonus!


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> Anybody having rusty posts with their chalice clone?
> 
> Was soaking them in alcohol and trying to disassemble one but still rusty after 1 use. It seems to be the right post on both the clones.
> Any advice on how to take this thing apart because the right post turns but doesn't come out.
> View attachment 37865


@Christos ,have been using this clone fo a while now w/ no issues luckily


----------



## Spydro

I have 1 authentic Chalice II, 1 authentic Chalice III V1, 5 authentic Chalice III V2's and one Chalice III clone that was sent to me when they first came out to do basically what Andre did... determine the exact differences between them to help folks not get taken by unscrupulous sellers that advertise as authentic what are in fact clones. Lots o fpeople have been ripped off paying for authentic but received clones. Other differences were noted by me beyond what Andre listed. Some differences can be seen if the seller posts half way descent pictures in their ad, some cannot without the clone in hand. 

Everything about vaping is personal choice. When it comes to one-on-one or near so clones mine is to try to never buy them at all. I prefer to support the companies that do all the R&D, risk the investment to offer better products, rather than the bottom dwellers that rob them of the profits they've earned.

The CIII clones are a moot point now with the giveaway prices being asked for the last 130+ remaining so called authentic CIII's in stock at one source mentioned here recently. 

Another task I took on was to use the clone to attempt to improve it's direct lung hit capabilities, and if successful to do the same mods to all of my authentic III's as well. The modifications I made to the clone did help some, but the ones that I know would help far more and make it a true lung hit machine would take equipment I have that is buried in storage and/or equipment that I no longer have to do them effectively. So the project was scrapped, the clone tossed in a box and I vaped the authentic Chalice's stock by slip steaming drip tips for a restricted lung draw. I seldom use them anymore, or the Reos they reside on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

